# [Los Angeles] Who wants to start a group IRL once quarantine is over?



## Dr Confoundo (May 10, 2020)

Hey there! Once this shelter in place order is lifted, and life gets back to (somewhat) normal, I would love to start up a role-playing group. I've been playing RPGs and board games since I was a little kid, but the last few years have been really lacking, and I miss it - the fun, the group storytelling, the socializing.

I've got a house with plenty of room for gaming - I live near Torrance/Long Beach. (Depending on what game we're playing, my wife may or may not join.)

I'm pretty flexible with what to play. I've got a lot of games that are good for one-shots or short campaigns (Dungeon World - Fantasy, Monster of the Week - Horror, Spectaculars - Superheroes, etc), and I'm happy to GM one of those at first as a try-out.

Let me know if you might be interested, and we can discuss options. Hope to hear from you!


----------

